# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΟΜΠΑΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ/ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ;

## kontras

Καλημέρα στην κοινότητα.
Ελπίζω να έβαλα το θέμα μου στην σωστή ενότητα.
Έχετε να προτείνεται καθαριστικά για μία σόμπα πετρελαίου; Μιλάω για τον θάλαμο καυσης.
Εγώ συνήθως την καθαρίζω με μία σπάτουλα και ένα κατσαβίδι ξύνοντας τα κατακάθια πολυυύ σιγά.
Μετά άναμα για να ζεσταθεί και να μαλακώσει ότι έμεινε και δεύτερη προσπάθεια την επόμενη. Έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιο καθαριστικό που θα μου κάνει την ζωή ευκολότερη;  :Tongue2: 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## lepouras

συρματόβουτσα και τίποτε άλλο. στο θάλαμο καύσης δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να << λάμπει>> από καθαριότητα αλλά να είναι καθαρές οι τρύπες που εισάγουν τον αέρα στο κέντρο τις σόμπας  και οι τρυπίτσες που είναι στο κεντρικό ματσαφλάρι(δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγετε). αν παρόλα αυτά σε πιάνει η τρεμούρα να την κάνεις λαμπίκο τότε βάλε την να δουλέψει φουλ σε βαθμό να πυρώσουν μέχρι τα καπάκια και να δεις πως εξαφανίζονται όλες οι καρβουνίλες. :Lol: 
βασικός παράγοντας για να μην σου πιάνει πολύ καρβουνίλα μέσα είναι να προσέχεις πότε κάνει καλή καύση. και αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις όταν η φλόγα μέσα έχει μπλέ  με μπλε ανοιχτό  χρώμα. κίτρινο κόκκινο  κλπ σημαίνει κακή καύση.

----------


## leosedf

Copper Chloride, χλωριούχος χαλκός σε σκόνη νομίζω υπάρχει και στο εμπόριο γι αυτό το σκοπό.
Θα βγάζει και μπλε φωτίτσες, απλά ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία καύσης μέχρι να τα διαλύσει όλα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με το χρωμα της φλογας,στους καυστηρες 
πετρελαιου το ιδιο ισχυει??Γιατι σε εμενα εχει κιτρινο κοκκινο χρωμα.

----------


## lepouras

για καυστήρες δεν ξέρω. αλλά για τις σόμπες το είπα γιατί μεγάλωσα με τέτοιες μέχρι βαθμό πατενταρίσματος. σε καυστήρες ξέρουν τα άλλα παιδιά να σου πουν.

----------


## thanasis 1

Α οκ! :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Στους καυστήρες είναι έντονο κίτρινο κλπ. Εκεί όμως ο μόνος τρόπος να δεις την καύση είναι με αναλυτή καυσαερίων γιατί ακόμη και το χρώμα να έχει η καύση να είναι κώλος.

----------

picdev (29-10-15)

----------


## p.gabr

Περιμένετε λίγο παιδιά να διαβάσω το Manual


eskimo.jpg

----------


## kontras

Οκ ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Βασικά ρωτάω γιατί το πρώτο εγχείρημα απέτυχε. Της έκανα το "πρώτο" χέρι αλλά όταν την άναψα δεν δούλευε σωστά (μπορούσα μέχρι και να ακουμπήσω το καπάκι!!). Μου έχει ξανατύχει βέβαια οπότε δεν πολυαγχώνομαι :Rolleyes:  απλά έλεγα να χρησιμοποιήσω κάνα καθαριστικό.

----------


## Gaou

φίλε μου συγνώμη τι σόμπα έχεις ? ως συνηθως σε όλες τις μηχανές καυσης το προβλημα δεν ειναι στον θαλαμο αλλα στις εξαγωγες ( και αμα εχει turbo η σομπα ) και στις εισαγωγες. αυτες τις καθαρισες ? και επισης μια πολυ ευκολη λύση ειναι που και που να καις καμια κηροζίνη - μπρικέτα (ξύλου) διατηρειται η εξαγωγη αρκετα καθαρή.

την απο πανω την ειχε κανένας να μου πει τι εννοουσαν με το  διπλο θαλαμο ?

----------


## lepouras

εννοείς τον καυστήρα διπλής καύσης? ε θα είχε τίποτε ψηλότερο καυστήρα στην μέση με εξτρά τρύπες και για λόγους διαφήμισης το είπανε διπλόκαυση. εκείνη την εποχή που βγαίναν όλα αυτά δεν ήταν παράξενο να ακούς (διαβάζεις ) διάφορα τέτοια. μου θυμίζει λίγο σαν ......



με calcium CA ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

Προφανώς εννοούσαν το στεφάνι που είχε λίγο πιο πάνω  , που  αυτό βοηθούσε στην μετακαυση 

_After_ burner  -  αεροσκαφική τεχνολογία

----------


## kontras

Καλησπέρα
Η σόμπα είναι μία cadillac χωρίς ανεμιστήρα αλλά δεν ξέρω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες να δώσω. 
Συνήθως μου μπουκώνει από τα κατακάθια η εισαγωγή του πετρελαίου γι αυτό μου κάνει ατελή καύση (δεν θέλω να φανώ κακός αλλά αυτό μάλλον οφείλεται στον πετρελαιά μου τεσπα) και γι αυτό τον λόγο την καθαρίζω σχετικά συχνά. Αυτό είναι επιβεβαιωμένο καθώς αυτό ξεκίνησε όταν πήραμε τελευταία φορά πετρέλαιο και επίσης να φανταστείτε ότι μου έχει τύχει περίπτωση μετά από καθάρισμα να αρχίσει να μου τρέχει πετρέλαιο!! (όσο είχε μείνει στο σωληνάκι) δλδ ήταν βουλωμένο τελείως.
Αυτό που οφείλω να παραδεχτώ είναι ότι δεν έχω καθαρίσει ποτέ καρμπυρατέρ γιατί δεν έχω λύσει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω αλλά γενικά όποτε μου το κάνει αυτό καθαρίζω και μετά όλα καλά.

----------


## Gaou

Η τελεια καυση φιλε μου ειναι πραγμα αγνωστο στις σομπες.εν πασι περιπτωση δοκιμασε να τις δωσεις λιγο κηροζινη εγω θα σου ελεγα και κατι πιοτρελο. Να την ανοιγεις και να την κλεινεις με καυσιμο κηροζινης. Ειναι λιγο μπελασ να το κανεις αλλα θα μειωθουν τα καθαρισματα πιστευω. Απο την στγμη που δεν ελεγχεις εισοδο αερα μια αλλη λυση θα ηταν να οδηγησεις το πετρελαιο σε μια πιο ζεστη διαδρομη οποτε να εισερχεται στο θαλαμο ζεστοτερο και λεπτοτερο. Νομιζω οτι και αυτο θα βοηθησει . το ξυσιμο παντως μπορει να στην χαλασει μακροπροθεσμα.

----------

